# Judged Pleasure Trail Riding



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't know what region you are in. And it has been 15 years since I did any NATRC CTR. 
But I found the folks at the rides to be very helpful.

Most of the time they would assign a mentor to help you thru your first ride. But even if they don't assign a mentor. I'm sure you will have no problem buddying up with somebody in your same class to ride with.

I was new to horses when I started doing CTR. I would show up and the judge would ask me to do something. Often times it was something totally new to me and my horse. And to be honest I failed a lot of the obstacles during my first year. But if I failed during the ride, I would go home and practice, and I would never fail that obstacle a second time. Failing a hard obstacle was just challenge for me to go home and conquer

I think you will have a great time and enjoy the sport. Your horse and you will both grow and become a better partner. Don't be timid about going. just show up and tell them you are novice and they will bend over to help you.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've asked a few friends to go with me but they are saying these are really competitive and the obstacles are very tricky but I still think I want to do it...

https://www.crystalcrownseries.com/


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Maybe see if you can find a more "casual" event to try first. We had a group of trainers get together as "judges" and put their students through a course for fun. Prizes were a new halter, a $25 gift certificate, a free lesson etc. 

I think you and your horse will either like it or you won't. Like with many things, your attitude and expectations will have a lot to do with it. It exposes weaknesses and strengths and is a good way to find out which areas your training needs to go next.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't find any "beginner" rides.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> I've asked a few friends to go with me but they are saying these are really competitive and the obstacles are very tricky but I still think I want to do it...
> 
> https://www.crystalcrownseries.com/


That is not a "competitive trail ride" or CTR (which is what @Painted Horse was talking about in his post), but instead its a "judged pleasure ride." I know that seems very picky over semantics, but when asking for help it really does make a difference. CTR is a specific sport with very different rules and expectations (and sanctioning bodies) than JPRs or CTCs (competitive trail challenges) or endurance/limited distance.

After glancing over that website, I would suggest contacting the organizing group of the specific event you want to attend and asking your questions. I would also ask if they offer a newbie/greenie section or would at least be willing to let you start at the end so you aren't delaying the more competitive people. Just because some people are very competitive doesn't mean everyone will be, so management may be able to pair you up with someone more experienced willing to mentor new riders.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Subbing!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

That looks a lot like the ACTHA that I did a while back. I would contact them to ask questions but the format that I did was a 6 to 7 mile trail ride with 6 obstacles along the way. They sent us out in groups of 4 staggered so that you didn't have to wait as long at each obstacle. I enjoyed trying them but never planned on winning as I would do one a year. Typically safety is the first concern so if you have to leave an obstacle leave the obstacle. I was really surprised that tires that had been buried in the ground standing upright upset so many horses.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> I've asked a few friends to go with me but they are saying these are really competitive and the obstacles are very tricky but I still think I want to do it...
> 
> https://www.crystalcrownseries.com/


Some of those are near me! 
Wish they would post a picture of each obstacle so I could attempt to make it at home to practice....There's a lot of things my guy would tell me off at, lol. I don't feel like getting royally embarrassed...

The website kinda makes it look like the fun obstacle courses barn's make and then charge a small fee for people to try it out. 

If you do go, get pictures to share with us!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@secuono If I go you can come join me!

I did e-mail them and they sent back a quick e-mail that said they could buddy me up with someone. They didn't seem to mind that I'm a "beginner". It sounds weird calling myself a beginner but obviously from looking at @phantomhorse13 response to me... I am a beginner! I don't even know what it's called! OK... shhh don't tell anyone... turn your heads or witness a slight use of mod powers as I change the title of this thread..

PS - not really abuse - anyone can request a title change if their thread would be better suited with a different title...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Terminology will get you different responses. "Competitive Trail Rides" were originally those put on by NATRC which are typically NOT what people mean by "competitive trail rides" today. The NATRC rides are typically timed & pretty long over varying terrain (many times they were run with an endurance race & just went out after the endurance riders went out) and you judged not only on the obstacles but the condition of your horse and how you horsekeep at camp. 

We have in CA an organization that does "Trail Trials" which sound more of what you may be doing. These were typical easy trail rides that were NOT timed where you would do obstacles at various points in the ride. The obstacles were fairly easy. You could go out on the trail when ever you wanted within a specific time (8 am - 10 am), so that they would get finished by a certain time in the afternoon. I did a number of these, many times on my own and sometimes would ask people if I could ride with them. They were always very nice and let me do it.

"Competitive Trail Rides" today could be any where in between the two above. I would get the rule book for the ones you want to do to see exactly what they entail. You can usually down load them from the website (or ask a venue to send it to you). It looks fun! I'd do it with you if I was in the area!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> I did e-mail them and they sent back a quick e-mail that said they could buddy me up with someone. They didn't seem to mind that I'm a "beginner". It sounds weird calling myself a beginner but obviously from looking at @*phantomhorse13* response to me... I am a beginner!


Oh jeez, I hope you didn't see my response as negative towards beginners - because without those no sport would ever get new members!! I just wanted to make sure you got correct information in your search.

I hope you take management up on the offer to pair you with an experienced member and that gives you the nudge to actually take your horse to the event. I think its looks like a lot of fun and would be a great experience for you both. [I wish there were such things at a reasonable price near me, as I would love to try it myself.]


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

agree that it is best to get a rule book, always, for any event/organization


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Terminology can be confusing!
Competitive trail here, is more like endurance riding, far as the horse covering some distance, and can be neither over or under the give time limit. The condition of the horse is also judged

Extreme trail, is where obstacles are included

A Look at Training the Extreme Trail Course Horse - Wide Open Pets


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I actually DID the JPR at Manassas National Battlefield Park a few years ago! I had a blast! The obstacles weren't TOO tricky in my opinion its just a matter of you and your horse having good body control and trust.

One obstacle that I thought was great was "rescue the wild animal"
We came across a hurt stuffed animal, had to dismount, then remount with the stuffed animal on the horse and carry it to safety.

The main obstacle I struggled with was doing the perfect circle while holding the rope...I didn't have enough body control and my horse didn't know how to neck rein...we got a 1 for effort on that one LOL!

Try it out, go in with an open mind. I still have quite a few friends that live in Clifton VA and do the JPR at the battlefield. I moved to Ohio so I don't get to do it anymore


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hopefully I won't chicken out. I'm hoping to do it!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Just a few of the obstacles that I've seen at CTR

back your horse thru two barrels
Open gate from horseback
Mount with out your horse moving
Mount pretending you have a broken arm
side pass over and pick up a coat off a tree
Side pass over and tie a ribbon to a tree branch
Crossing logs in the trail
Crossing water on the trail 
Steep descents or Ascents

For the most part, The judges always tried to find natural obstacles, so they would vary from ride to ride depending on the terrain and what was available. Nothing was terribly scary or tricky. Just some horses didn't like some obstacles. Some horses are calm and take new challenges in stride.

I found most of the folks at NATRC rides almost became family. I still have contact with folks from 20 years that mentored me on my early rides.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So... Husband and son have both said they'll do this ride with me. I need to order them new helmets. Husband never had one that fit right and my son has outgrown his I think... Looking at the troxels. The leather covered ones, they look manly-ish.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there somewhere your DH and DS could go to try on the helmets (even if you buy them online)? Having one that is the wrong shape for your head is miserable. My DH rides in a Tipperary as the Troxel was the wrong shape. So exciting that they are willing to do the ride with you!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Is there somewhere your DH and DS could go to try on the helmets (even if you buy them online)? Having one that is the wrong shape for your head is miserable. My DH rides in a Tipperary as the Troxel was the wrong shape. So exciting that they are willing to do the ride with you!!


I already made husband try one on a tractor supply. The large Troxel fit (assuming all troxels will fit the same) I think I have a white one that will fit my son (my moms) but I'm going to order him a new one anyway. He needs to try one on first though. He outgrew his a long time ago and was wearing my old one but it's too small for him now. 

And I just ordered myself this one (I do have my traditional black velvet one - but this is way cool!)
https://www.statelinetack.com/item/troxel-cheyenne-western-helmet/E015726/


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I’m in love with my new helmet!!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I gotta say, that is very stylish!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I found a clinic at the end of March I think I'll go to. It will be a good ice-breaker for us. I have not ridden him in at least a month. I'm hoping the rain will stop and things will dry. Going to try to start lunging over the weekend and hopefully get some riding time in. It's getting to where it is daylight long enough I think I can at least get a half hour in during the evenings and then hopefully the weekends will be clear enough I can ride. My ring is pretty wet but I think I have some areas that are dry enough to get some lunging in. Definitely could lunge him in the pasture...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

On these rides, do the riders run past each other? I notice they have the riders staggered at 1-10 minute intervals for start times. Can you mosey if you want to? Or do you need to keep up the pace to a trot or a canter?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So... We did it!


We placed 39 out of 110 over all. Not bad for a 4 year old with no trail experience! We placed 5th out of 19 in my age category and then 5th out of 18 in both Novice Horse and Novice Rider. We were 12 out of 15 in the AQHA division. So for our first trail ride we ended up placing in 3 divisions! Yeah us! I missed the deadline for registration for this weekends ride but I think we are going to do the next one.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

great job!! lovely horse (and rider too).


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I love your horse! Glad to hear it went well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Congrats, it is fun.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Great job! I don't think there's anything like that near me, but it would be a great experience for the young horse I'm currently working with. Your horse is adorable, and you make a nice pair. How did your husband and son like it?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Husband was out of town for work so it was only my son and he enjoyed it so much that he's bugging me to sign up for the next one!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations! I have always wanted to do judged trail rides but it seems there are none near me. keep posting - it sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so sad. I sent my registration in for the next trail ride and they called me and said the ride is full. I met the deadline but apparently these rides are really popular. I was so excited about riding this weekend. I just called my husband and tried to sound REALLY sad... trying to get him to feel sorry for me and take me to the national park or the battlefields... Not sure he'll fall for it.... but I'm trying.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Can you get on a waiting list? People always drop out at the last minute.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

they said it's been full for a week and a half. The last ride had 110 riders in it but apparently this one only allows 70. I'm really sad. I didn't realize just how excited I was about it...


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

That stinks.

But it also begs the question, when is the one after this? Better sign up for it now!!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> when is the one after this? Better sign up for it now!!


That's what I do! One organization I show with is notorious for filling up WAY before the entry deadline. So I enter as soon as the entry form is posted. Call and ask ... and see when you can sign up!! Know you will have a blast with your pony.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sigh. I can't do anymore for the summer... baseball season has begun. September will be the next one I can do. I will take your advice and register as early as possible though.


----------

